# CC MTB Weekender - North Wales - 6-7th April 2019



## fossyant (14 Nov 2018)

OK, posting well in advance...

We have a caravan in N.Wales, 45 mins from Llandegla and Gwydir (Marin). Who possibly fancies a weekend down here. Space for about 6 realistically (1 double bed - that's mine, one room is just 1 bed now, 1 room is 2 bed, and lounge can accommodate 2).

All travel down after work Friday, unpack, hit the site's pub (cheep beer), Sat Deggers, Sun Marin, beers again Sat eve - either in Prestatyn or at local pub ??

Nothing other than beer/food/fuel money ? @dan_bo Skolly ?

Some time from March


----------



## dan_bo (14 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> OK, posting well in advance...
> 
> We have a caravan in N.Wales, 45 mins from Llandegla and Gwydir (Marin). Who possibly fancies a weekend down here. Space for about 6 realistically (1 double bed - that's mine, one room is just 1 bed now, 1 room is 2 bed, and lounge can accommodate 2).
> 
> ...


That sounds like a sterling proposition. 

Should i ask the long one?


----------



## I like Skol (14 Nov 2018)

I'm in! 

Will sleep in the gutter if needed. Check your dates and let's talk.

April 6th & 7th?


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2018)

Can also pitch a tent(s) in the garden if needed - rather plan in advance. 

Our site opens early March, but it's usually a bit cold (we do have central heating). Its an ideal location for getting out, and Prestatyn is about 5 mins away in a taxi, and has loads of eateries and pubs. It has a great choice - Chinese, Thai, two Indians, three typical pub grub places and we are even getting a Weatherspoons. Or you can go to the site's local with it's log stove in the snug and a pool table. The club has a snooker table too. Friday night is karaoke in the pub (in the family room so we stay in the snug) and the club usually has singers on (as well as bingo for the old folk) We also have a cracking cafe for a full cooked breakfast, oh and I forgot, a fabulous chippy - don't get a large portion of chips - it's enough to feed a family).

PS - Price of a pint - £2.80ish (site owners get an additional 10% off in the pub). Oh and happy hour 5-7 £2.50 a pint (did used to be £2 a pint, but we got too many 'riff raff' from the Presthaven site. )

Selling it to you ?
*
6-7th April sounds like a plan.* If more interested, we do have two 3 person tents. 

Also, it's OK for leaving the bikes chained up outside - never had any trouble.

Subject to folk having time off, could always aim to arrive Thursday night, then do a three day visit -

e.g. Brenin/Stiniog (nope - I'll die)/Rhyl pump track or even an easy pub crawl day on the bikes - ride to the Eagle and Child pub - via 1500ft of off road climbing in 3 miles - the pub's worth it, then a quick stop at the Red Lion in Llanasa, then down a cracking descent back to the van and possibly past a few pubs ?

Anyone ? Three already confirmed.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2018)

PS we could do Snowdon ? Weather permitting ?


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2019)

Bump

Danbo and Skolly are all signed up.

6-7th April

@Pumpkin the robot ?

Anyone else ?


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2019)

Plan is still:-

*Bikes*

Saturday Llandegla (it's even good in the rain) - possibly 2 circuits - depends on how hard we hit the Black as you can be seriously knackered after one run - wouldn't mind a second run being just blue, as I've never done it.

Sunday Marin - more exposed - 16 miles so a good few hours in the saddle.

*Social*

Friday night - depending upon when folk can get to the caravan, local pub/chippy tea - or if early, into Prestatyn
Saturday night - Prestatyn for food and beers.

Depending on shifts etc, open for Thursday arrival - I may book the Friday off work.


----------



## dan_bo (27 Feb 2019)

Yep. New iron'll be together by then as well.


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2019)

dan_bo said:


> Yep. New iron'll be together by then as well.



The Santa Claus ?


----------



## dan_bo (27 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> The Santa Claus ?


Nah went steel in the end.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (27 Feb 2019)

I will have to let you know, I am supposed to be going skiing that week, but we are leaving it until a few weeks before to book. If nothing turns up, I will be in.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Feb 2019)




----------



## I like Skol (4 Mar 2019)

Getting slightly excited about this now, even though it is still a month away 

Have seen the build start on Dan's bike, looks like it could be a good'un. Shame about the big girl rider 

I'm wracking my brain trying to think who else might fancy this, now't wrong with the people lined up so far but I reckon with a couple more participants we could just reach 'critical mass' to make the riding and banter flow nicely.
@nickyboy? @Kestevan can just about handle an MTB (but hasn't got one!), @skudupnorth or maybe @Hacienda71 
Could even bring my 13yr old who can do the technical side but probably doesn't have the stamina for riding with us 'grown ups' (besides, he is too young to bring us our drinks from the bar).


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Mar 2019)

There is a slim chance, the boy is on a D of E weekend and the wife is off work so the daughter wouldn't be on her own. Will test the lay of the land.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Mar 2019)

No chance for me getting a pass out


----------



## I like Skol (4 Mar 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> No chance for me getting a pass out


Tell the stubborn old mule it's something you need to do, and your wife will look after the kids.....


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

Hacienda71 said:


> There is a slim chance, the boy is on a D of E weekend and the wife is off work so the daughter wouldn't be on her own. Will test the lay of the land.



Oh good


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> No chance for me getting a pass out



Oh NOT good !


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

My brother in law has just worked out there are currently 7 pubs/drinking places on the high street in Prestatyn , with 2 more opening soon - yikes. You do start at the top though, and roll down.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Mar 2019)

What's all this talk about pubs? I thought this was a cycling weekend...


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> What's all this talk about pubs? I thought this was a cycling weekend...



Refreshment after of course, and to compare injuries !


----------



## dan_bo (4 Mar 2019)

Had a bad feeling this was gonna clash with work (Tromso) but no I should be good.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

dan_bo said:


> Had a bad feeling this was gonna clash with work (Tromso) but no I should be good.



Stuff work !


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

That new bike needs testing out


----------



## dan_bo (4 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> That new bike needs testing out



It's chuffing massive.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

dan_bo said:


> It's chuffing massive.



36er ?


----------



## dan_bo (4 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> 36er ?


Not quite but it wouldn't look silly with an exhaust.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Mar 2019)

dan_bo said:


> Not quite but it wouldn't look silly with an exhaust.


I can imagine the noise...... PAAARRRP!


----------



## dan_bo (4 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I can imagine the noise...... PAAARRRP!


Is this on Sunday morning after 7 pints of best?


----------



## Kestevan (5 Mar 2019)

I'll be heading London bound that W.E I'm afraid... Eldest has a Uni visit lined up.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Mar 2019)

If I can borrow a bike @I like Skol then I'm in. And providing you don't try to kill a MTB novice


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

nickyboy said:


> If I can borrow a bike @I like Skol then I'm in. And providing you don't try to kill a MTB novice



Sounds like a plan. Skolly has a few capable bikes. I could lend you a 26" fully rigid 90s MTB, but it's a bit scarey on downhill bits.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2019)

nickyboy said:


> If I can borrow a bike @I like Skol then I'm in. And providing you don't try to kill a MTB novice


Cool 
How tall are you Nick? Choice of two bikes. Jnr's bike is too small for me, not sure about you. Bigger lads bike is, obviously, bigger but not quite as nimble due to extra weight. We need to get you on a bike for a test ride.... What are you doing this afternoon?


----------



## nickyboy (5 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Cool
> How tall are you Nick? We need to get you on a bike for a test ride.... What are you doing this afternoon?


I ride a 53 road bike if that helps. Should be ok to have a mess about for an hour or two


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2019)

12.30, my place... 

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29431291

Do you have Shimano SPD shoes or should I fit flats?


----------



## nickyboy (5 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> 12.30, my place...
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29431291
> 
> Do you have Shimano SPD shoes or should I fit flats?


I used to have some SPD shoes years ago, I'll try to dig them out but may have chucked them. Otherwise it's trainers


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2019)

What size feet Nick? Big lad is a 44, or I have a spare pair of 45s that just need some cleats screwing on, but these are a pretty smooth trainer type shoe.

I can see a new bike purchase on the horizon in the Nickyboy household 

@potsy has a hardly used Decathlon bike that is going spare.....


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

I do have a pair of unused flat pedals if they may be needed on the weekend. I could also lend you my son's hardtail - it's a Carrera Vengence - decen't bit of kit, but not as good as skolly's lads (if bikes don't fit). My son's is a small, but he's currently 5' 8" and it fits.

PS I also have an older pair of Lakes at 44 (come up a bit small) as I'm a 43 (again available on the day). If you need a camelback with bladder, let me know as we have a spare decathlon one for the weekend.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2019)

Roll the cameras....


----------



## dan_bo (5 Mar 2019)

Has he killed him yet?


----------



## Threevok (5 Mar 2019)

I'll be up in Scotland and I doubt if I will be able to stand up straight, let alone ride a bike


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

dan_bo said:


> Has he killed him yet?





I've heard one of them is a bit accident prone !


----------



## dan_bo (5 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> I've heard one of them is a bit accident prone !



I've heard one of them needs to know their limits and needs to remember they're not 19 anymore!


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> I've heard one of them is a bit accident prone !





dan_bo said:


> I've heard one of them needs to know their limits and needs to remember they're not 19 anymore!


Despite all of this, and my best efforts, he has departed for home unscathed. I think we have a convert


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2019)

From my point of view it was actually a really good ride. The sun shone and rain held off for the duration, apart from the odd place where we were exposed to a bit of head wind we couldn't really have asked for a much better day so early in March.

Nick took to the MTB thing like a duck to water. He appears to be a natural and has the balance and skills he needs, just needs to get some confidence and experience. I was really impressed actually, I've seen people that have ridden MTB much more and are far less capable than Nick on his first ride


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

He'll be fine - Nick, when you see this, roll it, do not stop, or this happens.  (wait for last rider).


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbmkTvGmSwI


Someone stopped on a different section didn't they  (last January 2018). Wasn't easy waddling along with a big MTB stuck between your legs as you couldn't get off !


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

Here is another at the B Line - it looks nothing like that now, all the trees have gone (the forest changes every time you go). Did this in December - as said, just roll it, do not use your brakes and keep going. Comedy crash.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LDt0X2wEtc


----------



## nickyboy (5 Mar 2019)

Blimey, it's hard work this MTB lark...why don't you pump up your tyres properly?

Well, I didn't fall off. The nearest I came was when Skol convinced me to ride up some steps in Ashton town centre and my enthusiasm outweighed my skill. And I got muddier than I got the whole winter of road riding combined. Mrs N ain't going to be impressed by the state of my gear


----------



## dan_bo (5 Mar 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey, it's hard work this MTB lark...why don't you pump up your tyres properly?
> 
> Well, I didn't fall off. The nearest I came was when Skol convinced me to ride up some steps in Ashton town centre and my enthusiasm outweighed my skill. And I got muddier than I got the whole winter of road riding combined. Mrs N ain't going to be impressed by the state of my gear



I just get hosed down in the back yard when I'm that filthy.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2019)

dan_bo said:


> I just get hosed down in the back yard when I'm that filthy.


He wasn't even dirty! Just a light splattering.....


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

dan_bo said:


> I just get hosed down in the back yard when I'm that filthy.



Same here - and baggy shorts off at the door. We do have a hose at the caravan. PS I've seen folk get themselves jet washed at Llandegla - and that's a relatively dry trail.


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey, it's hard work this MTB lark...why don't you pump up your tyres properly?
> 
> Well, I didn't fall off. The nearest I came was when Skol convinced me to ride up some steps in Ashton town centre and my enthusiasm outweighed my skill. And I got muddier than I got the whole winter of road riding combined. Mrs N ain't going to be impressed by the state of my gear



Soft tyres = my teeth don't rattle out.

Thought 'the loon' might interest you in steps - he has an un-healthy obsession.

Rinse your kit off before putting it in the washer - or Mrs N will really not be impressed with the grinding washing machine bearings (not that I've ever done that).


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

So @nickyboy are you up for April ? Should be a laugh !


----------



## nickyboy (5 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> So @nickyboy are you up for April ? Should be a laugh !


Yeah, against my better judgement, put me down for it


----------



## dan_bo (5 Mar 2019)

Aye not bad!


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Yeah, against my better judgement, put me down for it



Signed in blood, no backing out.


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

dan_bo said:


> View attachment 456055
> 
> 
> Aye not bad!



Is that Skolly on Strava now he has a fancy phone ?


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Is that Skolly on Strava now he has a fancy phone ?



Ah it's Nick - found him !


----------



## dan_bo (5 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Is that Skolly on Strava now he has a fancy phone ?



not yet!


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2019)

dan_bo said:


> not yet!


Hmmmmmm...


----------



## nickyboy (5 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Hmmmmmm...


On that "big hill of upness" Skol was well ahead of me and I was 8th out of something like 90

On the other one I'm second......out of three


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2019)

I think joining the Strava madness would be really bad for me. My places would fall rapidly as my head swelled in size after initial KOMs....


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Mar 2019)

Think I am good to go.


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

Hacienda71 said:


> Think I am good to go.



Fabulous

5 so far !!


----------



## I like Skol (5 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Fabulous
> 
> 5 so far !!


How much room we got?

I may have 1 or 2 non-forum members that could be interested....

Little Bro has more money than sense and just bought this - www.evanscycles.com/lapierre-zesty-am-527-2018-mountain-bike-EV359282

Another friend of mine (who as it happens broke his spine a couple of years ago) has also recently upgraded to something fancy and bouncy at both ends. He's not the fittest but I'm sure he can keep up with you load of geriatrics if there is a night on the beer to encourage him


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

We can squeeze a few in. I've got a double (hee hee). 1 twin is now a single (son's room), 1 twin room, a double pull out in the lounge, but could squeeze another on the settee next.

So, in rooms 4 or 5. The lounge, if we don't pull out the bed (it's OK for 1 really - bit too cosy for a couple, plus it's not supportive enough), would cope with two on the L shaped settee, and two on air beds. 7-8 maximum. Could get an air bed in the other twin room if needed. 

We'd need folk to bring a duvet/sleeping bag with those numbers and the usual towels.


Fairly comfy with those numbers - loads of seating space (it's a big van). Parking is fine as we can put a car or two opposite, and early April isn't too busy. 6 will get a bed/sofa, but any more we need air beds.


I'll be taking all my tools and a foldable bike maintenance stand.


I'll probably have my bar top arcade machine down as well.


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

PS, most importantly, the loo and shower are separate. So, getting 7/8 mud covered blokes clean, whilst others need a 'visit' should be OK , if not a logistics nightmare.


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2019)

My folks van has both utilities 'together' - it's very common, even big vans. Actually, if anyone is desperate to get clean, I could send you down to my folks van. I can't, however, send anyone to my sister's van, as you need to be spotless before you go in. _(yes my family have invaded since we took over my in-laws van_). My dad would be cool, and probably give you a beer on entry...


----------



## I like Skol (7 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> 5 so far !!


6 now! Do you think we should phone ahead and tell the pubs to stock up on beer.....


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> 6 now! Do you think we should phone ahead and tell the pubs to stock up on beer.....



I suspect we may be OK - there are 8 pubs to tackle on Prestatyn High Street alone.

There is a lovely boozer called The Eagle and Child, but it's up a huge hill (1 in 3 road climb, or a long off road climb).


----------



## I like Skol (11 Mar 2019)

Back to the cycling topic, these are for @nickyboys bike. He should be twice as fast down Parallel Universe now....


----------



## dan_bo (11 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Back to the cycling topic, these are for @nickyboys bike. He should be twice as fast down Parallel Universe now....
> View attachment 457008


Ow! 

Do they do em in orange?


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2019)

Bet they stay that colour for all of 2 minutes


----------



## mythste (12 Mar 2019)

If you don't mind someone that's not been on the forum for ages and you have a space (Or somewhere I can pitch, seasoned camper) I may well be available. I've ridden the llandudno 100 with @nickyboy a few years ago and it appears my only liability is getting ID'd at the bar. I'm sure I owe him a pint or two from then also.

Reasonably competent MTB rider, have done most of the black at Degla, don't have the stones for the bit in the video above... 

Won't be offended if you've got a good crew that won't befit an outsider!


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2019)

You are welcome to come.

I'll get skolly to add you to the personal convo.

We have room in the van but youll need an air bed and some bedding. Should be a great weekend, even if its wet.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Back to the cycling topic, these are for @nickyboys bike. He should be twice as fast down Parallel Universe now....
> View attachment 457008



Never seen one of those before....
Is that a tool for scraping the burnt residue off a metal frying pan?


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2019)

Everyone seems to be getting go faster bits of kit. Two of us got tyres, one gets a whole new bike, and skolly gets bling fast bar grips.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Everyone seems to be getting go faster bits of kit. Two of us got tyres, one gets a whole new bike, and skolly gets bling fast bar grips.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Mar 2019)

3 weeks to go


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

2 weeks to go


----------



## I like Skol (22 Mar 2019)

New chainring should arrive today to make sure my bike is tip-top. Can't have mechanicals spoiling the weekend....


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> New chainring should arrive today to make sure my bike is tip-top. Can't have mechanicals spoiling the weekend....



More upgrades.... 

We won't be down at the van for the next two weekends anyway - grass might grow a bit, but I'll not be cutting it when we get there - the ruddy lawn mower blows grass cuttings all over the show.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> More upgrades....


Not really. Put a new chain on a few weeks ago and was worried it might not run on the old cassette. Turns out the cassette was perfectly happy with new chain but 32T chainring was picking up the chain when dropping from the big ring and giving chain suck 

Two new genuine Shimano chainrings of the correct part number for this chainset, £17.62 delivered. One about to go on and a spare for next time.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Mar 2019)

It's like Christmas here! Doorbell has just gone for 3rd delivery of the day...


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

That gas thingy is a bit bling.


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

Got the Aldi one:-


----------



## I like Skol (22 Mar 2019)

I can be partial to a little bling occasionally.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Mar 2019)

Those chainrings don't look as though they'll last the weekend. Bless em.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Mar 2019)

Those chainrings are made of steel. They're hard, like me, and they will be difficult for you to see as I disappear into the distance....


----------



## I like Skol (22 Mar 2019)

Anyway, I'm off out to see if I can get a puncture and try my new toy


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Those chainrings are made of steel. They're hard, like me, and they will be difficult for you to see as I disappear into the distance....



Don't get your big head stuck between the trees !


----------



## I like Skol (26 Mar 2019)

Hmmmm.







I'll settle for that if it holds, could be a lot worse...…


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2019)

Too far away really to accurately predict. It will be great in any weather, but better if it's not piddling down - gonna be fun drying out soaked clothes (radiators on max). At least if it's dry, we can turn the veranda into a Chinese laundry. Outlook is reasonable though.

I'll have two pairs of SPD shoes ! It's apparently pretty dry on the trails now, despite last few week's washout. 

I'm off work Friday this week so debating a trip to Llandegla, or a 3 hour ride round Roman Lakes/Lantern Pike - if the weather is pants, Llandegla is better riding.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2019)

Just a day to go !


----------



## I like Skol (4 Apr 2019)

I'm not ready! Can we put it back to next weekend?


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2019)

You've got a day to get packing !


----------



## I like Skol (4 Apr 2019)

I like Skol said:


> View attachment 459303


Not much change since I posted that, slightly better IMO


----------



## I like Skol (5 Apr 2019)

Just loading the car up. Is it too early to be looking longingly at that first can of beer?


----------



## dan_bo (5 Apr 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Just loading the car up. Is it too early to be looking longingly at that first can of beer?


Have a four pack on your knee whilst you're driving. 

Works for me.


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2019)

Got a crate of Brew Dog !!


----------



## I like Skol (5 Apr 2019)

Things are warming up nicely....


----------



## nickyboy (6 Apr 2019)

Let battle commence


----------



## dan_bo (6 Apr 2019)

Arse


----------



## mythste (6 Apr 2019)




----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Apr 2019)

mythste said:


> View attachment 461112




Has someone dumped that??


It looks like a nice bike to me


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Let battle commence
> 
> View attachment 461007




Talk about Slap ya Bitch up...


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2019)

Day 1 smashed 2 laps. Refreshments

1 rear mech destroyed. Dan had to do a dash to Wrexham for a new mech.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Day 1 smashed 2 laps. Refreshments
> 
> 1 rear mech destroyed. Dan had to do a dash to Wrexham for a new mech.
> 
> View attachment 461150




Larger louts...oh hang on, i see a proper beer in the for ground...

Sounds like a good day bar the mech


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2019)

Food.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Apr 2019)




----------



## mythste (6 Apr 2019)

Classy bastard. That’s a gravy boat.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Apr 2019)

Good morning world!

Ready for another hard day on the Welsh trails....


----------



## dan_bo (7 Apr 2019)

Support vehicles loaded


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Apr 2019)

dan_bo said:


> View attachment 461257
> 
> Support vehicles loaded



Looks a bit grey out, hopefully you'll all get a good day in without too much rain.. Or none


----------



## Crackle (7 Apr 2019)

Is this a new series of Last of The Summer Wine? Strong cast.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Apr 2019)

Well that was a pretty special way to round off a great weekend. Great riding wonderful weather great people. And Nick.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Apr 2019)

dan_bo said:


> Well that was a pretty special way to round off a great weekend. Great riding wonderful weather great people. And Nick.
> View attachment 461305
> View attachment 461306




Fabulous background, Wales is just awesome on a bike..


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Apr 2019)

Blinding weekend. Great riding, great weather and most of all great companyMassive thanks to Fossyant for organising it.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Apr 2019)

Hacienda71 said:


> Blinding weekend. Great riding, great weather and most of all great companyMassive thanks to Fossyant for organising it.


Seconded. Many many thanks Foss.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Apr 2019)

So..........

I fell off
I got blisters from holding the bars too tightly because I was worried I was going to die
I was the slowest Strava descended on the Marin trail today
I drank 5 sambuca shots on Saturday night

It was great

Thanks so much to @fossyant for being such a welcoming host and thanks to @I like Skol for basically lending me everything required for a MTB weekend. And thanks to all the other attendees for making it such a fabulous weekend and for waiting for me at the bottom of each descent


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> So..........
> 
> I fell off
> I got blisters from holding the bars too tightly because I was worried I was going to die
> ...



And thanks for being a good laugh !!! So glad we didn't kill you, especially on 'Dragons Back' - now that was 'different'.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> So..........
> 
> I fell off
> I got blisters from holding the bars too tightly because I was worried I was going to die
> ...



You did bloody well bud.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Apr 2019)

What can I say? Simply the best cycling weekend ever!

Perfect weather, perfect company and awesome banter....
I really didn't want those Sambucas, but you were right, they were just what I needed


----------



## I like Skol (7 Apr 2019)

Oh, and losing the front brake halfway round the Marin Trail red run certainly made me focus a lot more on the second half!!!!!


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2019)

Pizza, red wine and Grand Tour for me. Had to come home and clean the kitchen, hover the house, and get my own tea as my wife isn't well.

Let's do it again in late summer !!


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2019)

I really enjoyed Dragons Back and the swoops through the 'gloomy forest'. Gwydir was hard but fab - the views, outstanding.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Apr 2019)

Bloody amazing. And a right belly laugh. Loved it. Even the attrition.


----------



## screenman (7 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Pizza, red wine and Grand Tour for me. Had to come home and clean the kitchen, hover the house, and get my own tea as my wife isn't well.
> 
> Let's do it again in late summer !!




Levitation amazing.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Apr 2019)

Happy ending, everyone survived....


----------



## roadrash (7 Apr 2019)

whos who, just to put faces to names


----------



## dan_bo (7 Apr 2019)

L-R 
Foss, me, nick, Boyd, Mythste, Hac.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> whos who, just to put faces to names


Skolly's the good looking one behind the camera


----------



## dan_bo (7 Apr 2019)




----------



## I like Skol (7 Apr 2019)

Two big shouts out in recognition of their sterling efforts this weekend.

1st for Boyd who just isn't as fit as the rest of us for one reason or another, but never gave up or complained and smiled nearly the full two days, even when we could tell he was suffering.

2nd to @nickyboy who is completely new to mountain biking and got thrown in right at the deep end! It was hardcore, extreme stuff in some places and not the best way to learn your MTB skills, but he only had one wobble after a fall on a particularly nasty, rocky technical descent and soon recovered his composure to finish the ride in good spirits.

Hats off to both of them, who's efforts far exceeded those of us more seasoned MTB riders that have done it all before.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Apr 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Two big shouts out in recognition of their sterling efforts this weekend.
> 
> 1st for Boyd who just isn't as fit as the rest of us for one reason or another, but never gave up or complained and smiled nearly the full two days, even when we could tell he was suffering.
> 
> ...


Damn straight. Boyd-dogged and loving it Nick- what an engine.


----------



## mythste (7 Apr 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Two big shouts out in recognition of their sterling efforts this weekend.
> 
> 1st for Boyd who just isn't as fit as the rest of us for one reason or another, but never gave up or complained and smiled nearly the full two days, even when we could tell he was suffering.
> 
> ...



Amen. 

Belting weekend all round. If I’m still kicking it on the trails when I’m the same age as you lot I’ll be a happy man. 

I think that means I owe nick another beer. Worth it.


----------



## mythste (8 Apr 2019)

My thoughts, for posterity as much as anything else.

Skol is a mean bike rider. He did more on a 90s hardtail with no front brake than I could ever comprehend.
Fossyant is the most accommodating and kind person I've met in some time, The fact he's out smashing trails with previous injuries is inspiring
Nick has got pretty sizable nuts for hitting the whole of the Marin on only his second MTB ride ever. Had a wee off, but cracked on with the steely determination of a seasoned roadie trying to prove a point.
Chris can climb. Annoyingly well. chatting and smiling whilst I was blowing out my arse. 
Boydy, you mean mother trucker. I was hurting for you by the end, but you did it. Kudos.
Dan, you're the funniest c-nut I've met in a while. Looking forward to getting stuck in some races with you in the next few months. 

All in all, I've come back a much better rider than when I left. I've learned not to have a load of sambuca and thai food with the assumption I won't shoot myself the next day, and you all snore like steam trains.

Until next time.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Apr 2019)

mythste said:


> Dan, you're the funniest c-nut I've met in a while.


If only we could have video'd him throwing shapes on the dance floor (rug in the living room of Fossy's van!) while you were streaming Goldie Lookin Chain over the mini sound bar


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Apr 2019)

I like Skol said:


> If only we could have video'd him throwing shapes on the dance floor (rug in the living room of Fossy's van!) while you were streaming Goldie Lookin Chain over the mini sound bar


Ha ha forgot about Dan singing along to "your mothers got a penis".


----------



## I like Skol (8 Apr 2019)

Hacienda71 said:


> Ha ha forgot about Dan singing along to "your mothers got a penis".


I'm doing my best to forget....


----------



## Jody (8 Apr 2019)

Looks like you had an awesome time guys and a well done to the not so proficient MTBers.


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2019)

Jody said:


> Looks like you had an awesome time guys and a well done to the not so proficient MTBers.



Oh we did - going to do it again later in the year.

Really loved the 'Marin' Trial - can't see why so many MTBers moan about it, well I can, there is a load of climbing and it's hard. Fair amount of fire road climbing, but, if it was all technical climbing, you'd be dead.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> can't see why so many MTBers moan about it,


Because they are lazy slobs that don't want to do any work.....


----------



## dan_bo (9 Apr 2019)

MTBers moan about the Marin trail? It's fkin savage!


----------



## Jody (9 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Oh we did - going to do it again later in the year.
> 
> Really loved the 'Marin' Trial - can't see why so many MTBers moan about it, well I can, there is a load of climbing and it's hard. Fair amount of fire road climbing, but, if it was all technical climbing, you'd be dead.



I'm glad you said that as the Marin trail is on our hit list in September. Looks like we will be staying around the Cody Brenin area again. I wanted to do it last year but opted for Brenin and Stiniog.

I wouldn't mind coming down for a day if its open invitation and I'm a little bit more bike fit.


----------



## dan_bo (9 Apr 2019)

Jody said:


> I'm glad you said that as the Marin trail is on our hit list in September. Looks like we will be staying around the Cody Brenin area again. I wanted to do it last year but opted for Brenin and Stiniog.
> 
> I wouldn't mind coming down for a day if its open invitation and I'm a little bit more bike fit.



Oh there'll be trips out there again don't you worry.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Apr 2019)

dan_bo said:


> MTBers moan about the Marin trail? It's fkin savage!


The final descent is definitely one of my all time favourites. Spat out into the car park looking like the Cheshire Cat.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Apr 2019)

dan_bo said:


> Oh there'll be trips out there again don't you worry.


Two laps of the Marin next time?


----------



## dan_bo (9 Apr 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Two laps of the Marin next time?



Think so. Doable with less/no Sambuca.


----------



## mythste (9 Apr 2019)

dan_bo said:


> Think so. Doable with less/no Sambuca.



Oh I do feel bad agreeing. But absolutely.


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2019)

Fossy's put some timber on since last time I saw him 

Chris looks skinnier..

Danbo looking good..


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2019)

Put it on, lost it, then put it on. Not good good breaking ones spine.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Apr 2019)

dan_bo said:


> Think so. Doable with less/no Sambuca.


Two laps of the Marin with a compulsory sambuca shot every 20 minutes


----------



## roadrash (10 Jun 2020)

@fossyant @nickyboy @mythste @I like Skol ETC heres a challenge for you lot next time you all meet up , you may need to improvise and use @I like Skol landrover to jump out of.....


<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Hold my beer. 👏<br>(🎥 via <a href="https://twitter.com/HockeyCrazed11?ref_src=twsrc^tfw">@HockeyCrazed11</a>) <a href="https://t.co/jFxeFojdOU">pic.twitter.com/jFxeFojdOU</a></p>&mdash; Hold My Beer (@holdmyale) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/holdmyale/status/1269956623365267461?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">June 8, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jun 2020)

Piece of cake


----------

